# Minimum wage



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking for info as I find conflicting data on the internet if anyone has first hand info I would be grateful thanks

What is the minimum wage for an 18 year old and what holidays etc are paid

Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

A fecha de 2011, el salario mínimo es de 21,39 €/día, 641,40 €/mes y 8.981,84 €/año (14 pagas anuales).

From here : Salario mínimo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Annual leave must not be less than 30 days (which includes 14 statutory holidays).

Working in Spain: Leave | AngloINFO Spain


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> A fecha de 2011, el salario mínimo es de 21,39 €/día, 641,40 €/mes y 8.981,84 €/año (14 pagas anuales).
> 
> From here : Salario mínimo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Thanks


----------

